# Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)



## Leif (26. April 2007)

Hi @ all.

Es ist einer der größten Welse, die je aus deutschen gewässern gekommen sind, gefangen woden.
Bitte macht nicht wieder ein Streitthema wie beim Rekordwels raus.
es dient lediglich zur Information und wem die Sache net passt der schweigt besser.



Quelle: www.fischundfang.de

http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/msvc_intern/11026_13_20070423113836.jpg






http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/msvc_intern/11027_13_20070423114516.jpg






Wahnsinnswels aus dem Rhein

Mehr als 156 Pfund! Detlef Siering aus Balzfeld wuchtete den 212 Zentimeter langen Oschi am 17. April aus dem Rhein bei Speyer.

Genau 78,300 Kilogramm brachte der Kaventsmann, der einem Brassen nicht widerstehen konnte, auf die Waage. Das Gewicht wurde durch den Angelsportverein Mühlhausen bestätigt.

Detlef Siering gehört einer kleinen Angelgemeinschaft an, die sich auf den Fang von Welsen spezialisiert hat. Schon in der Vergangenheit machte die „WGB“ durch kapitale Waller-Fänge auf sich aufmerksam. Frau Siering telefonisch zur Redaktion: „Wenn die weiter so fangen, dann brauche ich demnächst einen dritten Gefrierschrank“.

Der aktuelle FISCH & FANG-Rekord liegt bei 85 Kiliogramm - dieser Waller von 1998 stammte ebenfalls aus dem Rhein.


----------



## Hefti (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Moinsen
Ich weiß gar nicht was ich schreiben soll. Was für ein Fisch. Da kann man dem Fänger nur gratulieren. 
Würde gerne wissen, wie lange der Drill gedauert hat. Ohne passendes Gerät hätte ich keinen Bock mich mit so einem Riesen anzulegen. 
Ich kanns nur nochmal sagen: Ein wirklich schöner Fisch.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## versuchsangler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Petri Heil dem Fänger und hoffentlich regt sich keiner über die Bilder auf.


----------



## duck_68 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Petri Heil dem Fänger#6


----------



## esox_105 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

... da kann man nur sagen: Petri Heil ... #6


----------



## Elfchen_19 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... da kann man nur sagen: Petri Heil ... #6


 
So ist es - Klasse Fisch !

Eddy


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Hallo,

man sieht, das sich das Bild der Fänge schnell wendet.
Ich glaube vor 10 Jahren wurde der Regen und die Neue Oder hoch gehandelt für Welse.
Jetzt zieht der Main und der Rhein ordenlich vor.


----------



## NorbertF (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Ach du meine Güte...was für ein Brocken. Aus dem Rhein? Ich frag mich mit welchem Gerät man da angeln muss, der zieht einem ja die Arme aus dem Gelenk. Hammer!

DRITTER Gefrierschrank ist übrigens lustig  Schön dass er verwertet wird. Wegwerfen hat so ein Brocken nicht verdient.


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Wenn du den beim Twistern dran bekommst, viel Spass.


----------



## Stachelfrosch1 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Ein dickes Petri auch von mir zu diesem Brocken!
Noch viele Gute Fänge wünsche ich euch.


----------



## NorbertF (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Leif schrieb:


> Wenn du den beim Twistern dran bekommst, viel Spass.



der Spass währt nicht lange, dann ist der wieder ab...den kannst mit normaler Zanderausrüstung niemals halten im Rheinstrom.


----------



## Jüso (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Da kann man mal sehen was nur 10cm Welsgröße an Gewicht ausmachen können. 
Ein Freund von mir fing vor 2 Wochen mit einer Wels-Spinnrute einen Wels mit 2,02m und "nur" 55kg am Rhein.

Glückwunsch an den Fänger, ein echter Gigant #6


----------



## Ronen (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Wahnsinns Fisch!



> Ich glaube vor 10 Jahren wurde der Regen und die Neue Oder hoch gehandelt für Welse.
> Jetzt zieht der Main und der Rhein ordenlich vor.



Und als nächstes ist hoffentlich die weisse Elster in Leipzig dran 

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Lucius (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Hy

Wahnsinn,...aber kann man so was noch Essen?..;+ 
Der müsste doch eher präpariert an die Wand,...:m 
ansonsten hätte ich den glaub Ich wieder schwimmen gelassen...

Aber ein echter Hammer, da erinnern dich deine Arme bestimmt noch Tage danach daran, das du sowas aus dem Wasser gezogen hast...;-)

Greetz
Lucius


----------



## esox_105 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

... und der Wels wurde wirklich im Rhein gefangen, und nicht auf einer landwirtschaftlichen Grünfläche? ...  :q


----------



## Dorschi (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Da kannst Du nix mehr essen, es sei denn, Du hast keine Geschmacksknospen!

@ esox 105


----------



## Yoshi (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

_"DRITTER Gefrierschrank ist übrigens lustig  Schön dass er verwertet wird. Wegwerfen hat so ein Brocken nicht verdient_."

... oder man hatte ihn einfach wieder zurückgesetzt....

Wenn er ihn verwertet o.k., wenn als Trophäe, daneben.


----------



## maesox (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Wenn,dann ist das kein Kuhwiesen-Waller,sondern ein Ochsen-Wiesenwaller! 

Ein riesen Petri zu diesem Prachtfisch!!!!!#6 #6 #6 



maesox


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Meine Hochachtung vor diesem Fang...#6 des Lebens!?

Grüsse aus Pulheim#h


----------



## Dietmar B. (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Hallo,

ein toller Fisch der jetzt wahrscheinlich in irgendeiner Mülltonne liegt, nachdem er fotografiert, gewogen und in irgendeiner Hitparade angemeldet wurde. In dieser Größe dürfte der Fisch wohl keinerlei kulinarischen Wert mehr haben, höchstens noch als Katzenfutter. In der Kühltuhe liegt wohl höchstens der Kopf, der wahrscheinlich dem Rest in die Mülltonne folgen wird, wenn der Fänger den Preis für ein hochwertiges Präparat erfährt, bestenfalls verstaubt er dann mal später an irgendeiner Wand. Dafür hat der Fänger alles andere als Glückwünsche oder Respekt verdient, das werde ich hier jetzt aber mal nicht schreiben. Solches Schlachten für kurzen Presseruhm und einen Hitparadeneintrag sollte geächtet werden.

Dietmar


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... und der Wels wurde wirklich im Rhein gefangen, und nicht auf einer landwirtschaftlichen Grünfläche? ...  :q




Hahahahaha,


der war wirklich gut :vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Gratulation!!! :vik:

@Dietmar B.



> *"Wenn Spötter, Neider dich umringen, dann denk an Götz von Berlichingen" * :k


----------



## Sxxlflx (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

warum immer voreilige schlüße gezogen werden müssen...vorallem über leute die man nich kennt und noch nich mal nie gesehen hat. Purer Neid?


mein dickes Petri hat der glückliche Fänger!


----------



## Yoshi (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Nun ja, das es ja wohl schon der dritte vom Fänger(Team) gemeldete Wels ist, kann man, denke ich, durchaus eine gewisse
"Geltungssucht" bzw."Selbstdarstellung" vermuten...

Ich jedenfalls habe vor Tieren aufgrund ihrer Größe und seltenen Vorkommen großen Respekt und würde sie deshalb auch nicht gezielt beangeln. Vor allem, da sie eh nicht mehr zum Verzehr taugen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Den Fängern ne dicke Gratulation, gibt also auch dicke Welse in DE! #6



Yoshi schrieb:


> Vor allem, da sie eh nicht mehr zum Verzehr taugen...



Wer sagt das? Probieren geht über studieren, und wenn der Fisch schon mal tot ist, würde ich es wenigstens ausprobieren.
Per se glaube ich nicht daran bzw. kenne gegenteilige Aussagen und Erfahrungen.

Was anderes ist natürlich die Wasserraumqualität, ob der Fisch da per Belastung noch genußvoll eßbar ist #t 

Sandoz, Monsanto, BASF, Strontium, Cäsium und all das Zeugs machen den Fisch ja nun nicht bekömmlicher. :g


----------



## esox_105 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was anderes ist natürlich die Wasserraumqualität, ob der Fisch da per Belastung noch genußvoll eßbar ist #t
> 
> Sandoz, Monsanto, BASF, Strontium, Cäsium und all das Zeugs machen den Fisch ja nun nicht bekömmlicher. :g


 

... oder es ist gerade eben diese Mixtur, die den Fisch erst genießbar macht ...


----------



## Hefti (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Moinsen
@Yoshi und Dietmar B.
Was labert ihr denn hier für einen Müll? Ihr verurteilt den Fänger nur aufgrund eurer Vermutungen! 
Sorry, dass es jetzt gerade euch trifft, aber solche Labereien gehen mir einfach auf den Sack. 
Wenn ihr es nicht wisst und nur Vermutungen habt, einfach mal seine Gedanken für sich behalten und hier nicht jeden blöd von der Seite anmachen, der einen außergewöhnlichen Fang gelandet hat.

MfG
Hefti

P.S.: Der letzte Satz bezog sich nicht expliziet auf euch.


----------



## duck_68 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Dietmar B. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein toller Fisch der jetzt wahrscheinlich in irgendeiner Mülltonne liegt, nachdem er fotografiert, gewogen und in irgendeiner Hitparade angemeldet wurde. In dieser Größe dürfte der Fisch wohl keinerlei kulinarischen Wert mehr haben, höchstens noch als Katzenfutter. In der Kühltuhe liegt wohl höchstens der Kopf, der wahrscheinlich dem Rest in die Mülltonne folgen wird, wenn der Fänger den Preis für ein hochwertiges Präparat erfährt, bestenfalls verstaubt er dann mal später an irgendeiner Wand. Dafür hat der Fänger alles andere als Glückwünsche oder Respekt verdient, das werde ich hier jetzt aber mal nicht schreiben. Solches Schlachten für kurzen Presseruhm und einen Hitparadeneintrag sollte geächtet werden.
> 
> Dietmar






Yoshi schrieb:


> Nun ja, das es ja wohl schon der dritte vom Fänger(Team) gemeldete Wels ist, kann man, denke ich, durchaus eine gewisse
> "Geltungssucht" bzw."Selbstdarstellung" vermuten...
> 
> Ich jedenfalls habe vor Tieren aufgrund ihrer Größe und seltenen Vorkommen großen Respekt und würde sie deshalb auch nicht gezielt beangeln. Vor allem, da sie eh nicht mehr zum Verzehr taugen...





Hier zeigt sich doch schon wieder der blanke Neid!!! Warum müssen den alle außergewöhnlichen Fänge angezweifelt und schlecht geredet werden???

Zur Verwertung: Meine Waller mit 170 und 140 cm wurden beide in der Küche verwertet und ich habe keine Klagen der Gäste gehört!!! Alles nur eine Frage der richtigen Vor- und Zubereitung!!!!!!!

Es sollten außerdem nur Leute ein Urteil abgeben, die auch wissen, wovon sie sprechen!!!!!

Martin


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hier zeigt sich doch schon wieder der blanke Neid!!! Warum müssen den alle außergewöhnlichen Fänge angezweifelt und schlecht geredet werden???
> 
> Zur Verwertung: Meine Waller mit 170 und 140 cm wurden beide in der Küche verwertet und ich habe keine Klagen der Gäste gehört!!! Alles nur eine Frage der richtigen Vor- und Zubereitung!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Hallo Martin, du tust mir Leid. Jedes mal musst du herhalten, das ein Wels dann auch noch schmeckt.


----------



## duck_68 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Leif schrieb:


> Hallo Martin, du tust mir Leid. Jedes mal musst du herhalten, das ein Wels dann auch noch schmeckt.




Häääää


----------



## NorbertF (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Das Gerücht dass Welse nicht schmecken kommt bestimmt von den Leuten die versucht haben einen Wels aus dem Ekel-Faulschlammwasser der unteren Ebro Stauseen zu futtern.
Ein Wels der in sauberem Wasser aufwächst schmeckt extrem lecker.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Ich habe in einem nahen Fischrestaurant mal vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit Wels satt für die ganze Familie gegessen, und das waren Stücke in Kalibern wie vom dicken Heilbutt, die sogar ausgesprochen lecker waren.
Wüßte nicht mal ob Zander oder Wels besser wäre.

Ob solche Gerüchte die C/R Fanatiker in die Welt gesetzt haben?
Der Jäger schießt auch kein Hirschkitz, sondern liebern nen dicken Hirsch, usw.

Ein großer Raubfisch hat zwar eine andere Fleischkonsistenz als ein kleiner/junger, aber die härteren Fleischfasern sorgen auch für eine mehr Geflügelartige Konsistenz, mit der man als Koch sehr gut arbeiten kann. #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

schönes Tier,  dickes petri an den Fänger#h|supergri


----------



## Yoshi (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

_Moinsen
@Yoshi und Dietmar B.
Was labert ihr denn hier für einen Müll? Ihr verurteilt den Fänger nur aufgrund eurer Vermutungen! 
Sorry, dass es jetzt gerade euch trifft, aber solche Labereien gehen mir einfach auf den Sack. 
Wenn ihr es nicht wisst und nur Vermutungen habt, einfach mal seine Gedanken für sich behalten und hier nicht jeden blöd von der Seite anmachen, der einen außergewöhnlichen Fang gelandet hat.

MfG
Hefti_

Gleichfalls Pappnase....|bla: ! 

Lies dir bitte erst einmal genau den Thread durch. Von Verurteilung kann ja wohl keine Rede sein, zumindest nicht von meiner Seite aus. Abgesehen davon stehe ich zu meiner Meinung.

@ martin:

Hast du dich auch gleich ablichten lassen und an F&F geschrieben? Wohl eher nicht, oder...?
Obwohl, wenn ich manchmal die Leute mit ihren vorgehltenen 1Pf. Rotaugen sehe, die deswegen extra an F&F schreiben...(ist nicht perönlich gemeint).


----------



## duck_68 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Yoshi schrieb:


> _
> Gleichfalls Pappnase....|bla: !
> 
> Lies dir bitte erst einmal genau den Thread durch. Von Verurteilung kann ja wohl keine Rede sein, zumindest nicht von meiner Seite aus. Abgesehen davon stehe ich zu meiner Meinung.
> ...


_



Blablabla....|bla: ! 


Kann mir nicht helfen, aus Deinen Postings klingt trotzdem der Neid heraus  _


----------



## esox_105 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

... war ja mal wieder klar, daß das ganze mal wieder ausartet |krach: ... #d


----------



## Yoshi (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

_Kann mir nicht helfen, aus Deinen Postings klingt trotzdem der Neid heraus  _

Sorry Kollege, das hat mit Neid rein gar nichts zu tun, eher mit gesundem Menschenverstand.
.
Nur schade, dass du nicht die Meinung anderer, die nicht deiner entspricht, akzeptieren kannst/möchtest.#c 

Aber unsere Meinung übereinander sollte doch
besser nicht Gegenstand dieses Threads sein, oder?


----------



## NorbertF (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



> Ob solche Gerüchte die C/R Fanatiker in die Welt gesetzt haben?



Glaube ich nicht...ich glaube echt das kommt von den spanischen Stinkewelsen


----------



## 48pfünder (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hier zeigt sich doch schon wieder der blanke Neid!!! Warum müssen den alle außergewöhnlichen Fänge angezweifelt und schlecht geredet werden???
> 
> Zur Verwertung: Meine Waller mit 170 und 140 cm wurden beide in der Küche verwertet und ich habe keine Klagen der Gäste gehört!!! Alles nur eine Frage der richtigen Vor- und Zubereitung!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 



Da geb ich dir recht. Ich persönlich würde diesen Riesen aus Respekt zwar wieder schwimmen lassen, aber das hat jeder für sich selbst zu entscheiden. Ich denke das sollte nicht so kritisiert werden.


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... war ja mal wieder klar, daß das ganze mal wieder ausartet |krach: ... #d



Manche können das erste Posting halt nicht lesen.
Letztes mal passt einem das foto nicht. Dieses mal ist es wieder der geschmack. Den man übrigends jetzt oft genug bdurchgekaut hat.
Und beim nächsten mal wird ne schonzeit diskutiert.
es gibt halt Leute die immer ihren Senf  dazugeben müssen.
der einzigste optische Vorteil den die tötung eines solchen tieres hat ist, das die Peta mal sieht, was ihre gelobten Gesetzte an tote fische bringen.
und ganz ehrlich, da ist es mir mucks egal ob blut am fisch hängt oder nicht.


----------



## Hefti (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Moinsen
@Yoshi
Du unterstellst dem fänger "Geltungssucht". Und diese Unterstellung beruht nur auf deiner Vermutung. Mein Posting richtete sich gegen die Postings von dir und Dietmar B., die ihr in diesem Thread gestellt habt.
Bezog sich daher nicht alles auf dich, aber teilweise schon.
Mag ja sein, dass die Gruppe schon ein paar Welse gefangen hat. Aber was hat das mit geltungsucht zu tun?
Soll jeder, der mal das Glück ein paar schöne Fische zu fangen, dieses verheimlichen und sich schämen?
Wenn der Fisch verwertet wird, ist es doch kein Problem, oder?
Einfach demnächst mit Vorwürfen,die auf Vermutungen beruhen, zurückhalten. Dient auch der eigenen Beliebtheit.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Hefti schrieb:


> Moinsen
> @Yoshi
> Du unterstellst dem fänger "Geltungssucht". Und diese Unterstellung beruht nur auf deiner Vermutung. Mein Posting richtete sich gegen die Postings von dir und Dietmar B., die ihr in diesem Thread gestellt habt.
> Bezog sich daher nicht alles auf dich, aber teilweise schon.
> ...



Ich gebe dir recht.
Kurioss ist nur dies gespaltenheit.
es ginbt eine gruppe, die in den vereinen immer denken, das die tiere rausmüssen, weil sie viel zu viel fressen. und andere die es verurteilen wenn er heraus kommt.
Wenn einer drei große brassen mitnimmt schimpft keiner.


----------



## rainer1962 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

nun Leute ich bin aus der Gegend und es ist mein Revier.
Ich sage nur es ist nicht der erste über 140er Waller der in Speyer und Umgebung im Altersheim, Weisenhaus sprich sozialen Einrichtungen zum Verzehr landet, das solltet Ihr als hintergruninfo in bezug auf Verwertung wissen. Fernerhin ist der Rhein (zum bei uns) ein absolut sauberer Fluss (wieder) Fische verzehren also kein problem, auch mein ü 140er hat gut gemundet!!!!
Was die waller ansich betrifft, lass mal bei uns einen schwimmen und jemand kommt dazu, da bekommst du aber mächtig Ärger, bei dem rest wird weggeswchaut wenn sie einem aus der Hand gleiten, so mal als Info nebenbei
mir selbst fällt  der eine Fisch ins Wasser, der andere in die Pfanne #6


----------



## Zoddl (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Der einzigste Verlust den die Entnahme von diesem Wahnsinnswels (oder anderer mächtig Kapitaler) zur Folge hat, ist das dieser nicht wieder gefangen werden kann! 
Nur so erklärt sich mir dieses ständige Gejammere...
In nem Gewässer mit der Grössenordnung vom Rhein fällt die Entnahme von dem Wels sicherlich nicht derart ins Gewicht.
Solange er nur vernünftig verwertet wird, war die Entnahme auch nicht umsonst. Und Omma Gertrud im Altersheim freut sich sicherlich auch mal über nen schönes Welssteak. Gibt ja sonst nur Suppe... 


Aber mal ehrlich... der Wels sieht überdimensional "fett" / "gut gebaut" aus? Oder täuscht das???

Zoddl


----------



## Pikepauly (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Petri dem Fänger!
Da bekommt der Begriff "Angelsport" ne ganz neue Bedeutung, wenn man sich den Drill vorstellt.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## arno (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Toller Fisch, war bestimmt ein goiler Drill!

War der Köder denn jetzt ein Kuhwiesenwallerblinker?|supergri


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



arno schrieb:


> Toller Fisch, war bestimmt ein goiler Drill!
> 
> War der Köder denn jetzt ein Kuhwiesenwallerblinker?|supergri



Nein.
Ich habe aus geheimen Quellen gehört, das ein Kuhkalb gehakt wurde mit einem Riesenblinker und dieser von einem Wolf angefallen wurde. daraufhin ertrank der Wolf und Maden siedelten sich an.
Durch die Maden wuden zuerst Weißfische angelockt und dadurch dann der Wels.Der hat dann im getümmel versehentlich den blinker inhaliert.


----------



## arno (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Leif schrieb:


> Nein.
> Ich habe aus geheimen Quellen gehört, das ein Kuhkalb gehakt wurde mit einem Riesenblinker und dieser von einem Wolf angefallen wurde. daraufhin ertrank der Wolf und Maden siedelten sich an.
> Durch die Maden wuden zuerst Weißfische angelockt und dadurch dann der Wels.Der hat dann im getümmel versehentlich den blinker inhaliert.



|muahah: |good: |muahah:


----------



## Leif (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Lach nicht. ist wahr.
Ps: Es war kein klassisches. Kuhwiesenfeld. Sondern letztes jahr noch ein kartoffelfeld. und durch den geruch und den vereinzelt vorkommenden übriggebliebenden kartoffeln werden immer wieder Karpfen angelockt.
und das weiß der Wels.
Deswegen sind das echte Hotspots


----------



## Dennert (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Was fürn Torpedo
Am leichten Zandergeschirr wäre er wirklich unhaltbar. Vielleicht, wenn möglich, dem Fisch folgen, wenn er Dampf macht. Aber wie lange würde sich so ein Drill hinziehen #t 
Das enorme Gewicht und dann noch die Rheinströmung - boaaah


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Zandergeschirr???

MATCHRUTE!!!

Da machen solche Trümmer erst richtig Laune!
Ist aber auch ein klasse Fisch!#6 #6 #6


----------



## arno (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Zandergeschirr???
> 
> MATCHRUTE!!!
> 
> ...


Ja klar und dann noch nen 16er Haken!:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Der kommt hoch und hackt dir mit den Barteln die Rutenspitze ab...


----------



## arno (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, geh ich auch bald auf Wels!
Sind ja nur noch ein paar Tage bis zum ersten Mai!


----------



## angel-daddy (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Hi zusammen,
Toller Fisch und dickes Petri....!

Es wäre schön zu wissen welches Gerät verwendet wurde, interessiert mich sehr!

Greuß Martin


----------



## arno (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Ich hab da ne 0,32 Fireline liegen, die sollte doch reichen oder?
Rolle Daiwa Embleme 5000


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Toller Fisch!
Wer schon einmal so ein Exemplar an dem Haken hatte und dann noch in der Nacht, der spürt anschliessend nur noch seine wackeligen Knie. Mein Erster und Grösster war 56 Pfund bei rd. 1,45m und hat nachts auf einen riesen Teigknödel zugelangt.
Als der vermeintliche Karpfen nach 20 Min. an der Wasseroberfläche lag,hätte ich im Schein der Kopflampe am liebsten HILFE gerufen. 
Was ich damit sagen will = Es ist ein irres Erlebnis, sowas Gigantisches und Uriges an der Angel zu haben.
Mitgenommen habe ich den Fisch nicht; er schwimmt vermutlich noch.
Wenn jemand sowas verwerten kann; ist doch nichts dagegen einzuwenden.


----------



## Leif (27. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Hattest du deinen im See oder Fluss gefangen?


----------



## LUKA$ (27. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

WOW ich hab Angst!!!
jetzt weis ich warum ich mich mit solchen viechern gar nicht erst anlege!!!!!!!
Weil ich das Gewässer gern trocken verlassen will!!!


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (27. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Geile Kaulquappe....


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Leif schrieb:


> Hattest du deinen im See oder Fluss gefangen?



ERFT ( = Fluss)


----------



## Siluro83 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal Petry an den Fänger!

Wir haben einen Wels von nur 1,84 m verwerten müssen, da einer der Drillinge in den Kiemenbögen saß (hat sich nicht wieder erholt) und ich kann bestätigen, dass wir keinen Unterschied zu den kleineren Exemplaren schmeckten. Trotzdem liegt bei mir (und anderen Anglern in meinem Bekanntenkreis) die "Schmerzgrenze" zum C/R beim Waller zwischen 1,5 und 1,6 m weil unseres Erachtens darüber hinaus im Verhältnis gesehen der Anteil des sinnvoll zu verwertenden Fleisches stark sinkt. Denn filetiert man nicht gründlich alles fettige/tranige weg, ist es um den Genuß auch schon geschehen. An einem 1,20 er Wels findet man hingegen (fast) kein Fettes Fleisch... 

Ob nun prinzipiell C/R oder nicht muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich hätte diesen Fisch auch zurückgesetzt, zwar auch aus Ehrfurcht, aber ein zweiter wichtiger Punkt ist, dass ich diese Menge an Fleisch nicht verwerten kann. Dafür fehlen mir einfach die Kapazitäten... Auch wenn in meiner Kühltruhe soviel Platz wäre, was soll ich denn mit min. 25 kg Filet? Engstirnig gesehen dürfte ich ja das ganze Jahr nicht mehr Angeln gehen, da die Fischereibehörde Rheinland-Pfalz empfiehlt mx 1 mal in der Woche Rhein-Fisch zu essen (wg. Schwermetallen etc.).

Jetzte versteht mich nicht Falsch, es ist kein Neid der aus mir spricht, und ich sehe das Ableben des Wallers auch nicht als Problem an, da der Rhein bei Speyer/Ludwigshafen einen überaus starken BEstand an Welsen hat. Jedoch sehe ich die GEfahr, das die Häflte des Fleisches irgendwann doch im Mülleimer landet, da es einfach nicht verzehrt wird. Und dafür ist der Tod eines solchen Giganten einfach zu Schade, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, das dieser Traumfisch niemals mehr von einem anderen Petryjünger gefangen werden kann.

Gruß Siluro83


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Ich muss immer wieder über die Beiträge in diesem Forum schmunzeln und werde darin bestätigt, doch eher andere Foren zu besuchen..... |rolleyes Da outen sich User mit nem "Catch&Release" Logo in der Fußnote als Knüppelfischer.#q Entweder ich steh dazu oder ich lass es sein.

Dem Beitrag von Dietmar B. ist nix hinzuzufügen. So einen Fisch muss man beim besten Willen nicht entnehmen. Wenn jemand nen Wels mampfen will, soll er doch nen Fisch bis 140cm entnehmen.

Ich unterstelle ebenso wie Dietmar Geltungsbedürfnis und Profilierungsgier.

*So - und nun fallt bitte über mich her. Ist mir egal...... 

*PS: Leider werden solche Fische immer von den Falschen gefangen.

PSS: Nein, ich bin nicht neidisch....


----------



## marlin2304 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Ich muss immer wieder über die Beiträge in diesem Forum schmunzeln und werde darin bestätigt, doch eher andere Foren zu besuchen..... |rolleyes Da outen sich User mit nem "Catch&Release" Logo in der Fußnote als Knüppelfischer.#q Entweder ich steh dazu oder ich lass es sein.
> 
> 
> Bin deiner Meinung#6


----------



## Raabiat (29. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Wieder ein Grund mehr für einen Rückzug aus diesem Forum...|uhoh:
"same precedure as every day/year"

immer wieder das selbe.....irgendjemand postet in nicht böser Absicht einen Fang, die ersten drei gratulieren, die nächsten drei  schütteln den kopf, der nächste verurteilt den Fänger, der nächste beleidigt ihn, die nächsten drei schütteln den kopf über die reaktionen der Vorposter, die nächsten 25 diskutieren über Sinn und Zweck von C&R und zwischendurch fragen sich Leute was das ganze für einen Sinn hat....

Von diesen Rückzugsgründen gibt es mittlerweile locker an die hundert....oder mehr?|kopfkrat

Ich bin es Leid und kann es nicht mehr lesen......so ein Trümmerhaufen hier|uhoh: Gibt doch wirklich noch Sachen im Leben, bei denen es sich lohnt sich aufzuregen....

Achja, jetzt folgen wahrscheinlich 5 Leute die Schreiben, dass niemand gezwungen ist, das hier zu lesen....

Im Laufe der letzten Monate ist man aber doch gezwungen das zu lesen, denn es ist für niemanden mehr möglich den ganzen Müll der hier produziert wird von lohnenswert lesbarem zu selektieren.....man muss einfach überall reinschauen um am Ende zu wissen das nichts davon lesenswert war


----------



## hannes (29. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Raabiat schrieb:


> immer wieder das selbe.....irgendjemand postet in nicht böser Absicht einen Fang, die ersten drei gratulieren, die nächsten drei  schütteln den kopf, der nächste verurteilt den Fänger, der nächste beleidigt ihn, die nächsten drei schütteln den kopf über die reaktionen der Vorposter, die nächsten 25 diskutieren über Sinn und Zweck von C&R und zwischendurch fragen sich Leute was das ganze für einen Sinn hat....




....und fast immer zeigt sich eins - je grösser die Userzahl, desto mehr werden Beiträge zerschossen. Und das, wo es doch genug "Ecken" gibt in denen munter drauf los gepostet werden kann und es nicht auf Sinn und Inhalt ankommt.

Wirklich schade ist es eben das informative Thread´s dermassen zugemüllt werden.

M. E. würde es da nur hilfreich sein, wenn in Themen wo es sich um Fangmeldungen-/statisken handelt dieser Müll rigoros durch die Moderatoren entfernt würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



			
				Spinnfischer74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss immer wieder über die Beiträge in diesem Forum schmunzeln und werde darin bestätigt, doch eher andere Foren zu besuchen.....


Dazu nur folgendes und schmunzeln:
Klick hier>>>



			
				Hännes schrieb:
			
		

> M. E. würde es da nur hilfreich sein, wenn in Themen wo es sich um Fangmeldungen-/statisken handelt dieser Müll rigoros durch die Moderatoren entfernt würde.


Im Raubfischfangmeldungsthread handhabe ich das konsequent so.

Auch da muss man sich dann aber schon das "Gezeter" wegen Zensur anhören.

Habe da allerdings langsam wirklich die Schnauze voll!!!

Werde mir überlegen, einen Extra Tread ums zurücksetzen oder nicht aufzumachen, wo sich die Jungs alle an den Kragen gehen dürfen, denen das scheinbar ein Bedürfnis ist.

Und dafür so wie im Fangmeldungsthread dann wirklich in jedem anderen Thread gnadenlos alles zu editieren/löschen, wenn wieder versucht da ne c+r - Debatte anzufangen.

Noch habt ihrs in der Hand.......................................................


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

PS:
Interessant auch immer wieder:
Scheinbar merken genau die Leute nicht, die sich darüber beschweren "dass ein Thread zerlabert" wird oder die deswegen eine "mangelnde Qualität" feststellen, dass genau solche "Beschwerdepostings" einen Thread zum zerlabern kommen lassen (dafür gibts übrigens extra das Laberforum, nur mal so als Hinweis). 

Über die "Qualität" solcher Postings will ich mich gar nicht erst auslassen (wobei mir auch erst mal jemand definieren müßte, was ein "Qualitätsposting" ist....)........

Es ist ja jeder herzlich dazu eingeladen, statt sich über Zerlabern oder mangelnde Qualität auszulassen, das selber besser zu machen. Zumal ja diejenigen oft genug der Meinung zu sein scheinen, das auch besser als andere zu können.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

PPS:
Glückwunsch dem Fänger zum tollen Fisch!!


----------



## Dart (29. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PPS:
> Glückwunsch dem Fänger zum tollen Fisch!!


Dem schliesse ich mich gern an, evt.der Fang des Lebens.

@Thomas
Du steckst definitiv un einem Dilemma, wenn du über das Editieren oder Löschen Threads sauber halten willst......der Fairness halber müsstest du rigoros alle Postings der C&R und der C&C (Catch and Cook) Fraktionen löschen.

Was ich generell Banane finde, Fische und Fänger ohne jedliche Hintergrundinfo zu beurteilen....speziell wenn diese vermutlich keine User im AB sind und gar nicht wissen was über sie geschrieben wird....das ist kein guter Stil.
Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn der Fisch noch in bester Gesundheit im Rhein schwimmt, aber ein Urteil über Fang und Fänger steht mir eigentlich nicht zu.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Dart schrieb:


> ...........C&C (Catch and Cook)........


 
|supergri der ist gut



> Was ich generell Banane finde, Fische und Fänger ohne jedliche Hintergrundinfo zu beurteilen....speziell wenn diese vermutlich keine User im AB sind und gar nicht wissen was über sie geschrieben wird....das ist kein guter Stil.
> Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn der Fisch noch in bester Gesundheit im Rhein schwimmt, aber ein Urteil über Fang und Fänger steht mir eigentlich nicht zu.
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


 
Jep zumal sie ja nichts ungesetzliches machen. Das Problem liegt aber auch an den Hitparaden, und den einzelnen Firmen die Preise aussetzen usw.....Der Fänger muss den Fisch bei einer Stelle wiegen lassen, das kann er aber nicht bewerkstelligen wenn der Fisch noch lebt. Das ist auch ein Grund, diese blöden Hitlisten gehören in meinen Augen abgeschafft bzw, andere Kriterien angesetzt, zumal ein im Frühjahr gefangener Hecht um etliches leichter ist als eiiner der im November dezember gefangen wird. Für mich persönlich zählt nicht das gewicht sondern nur die Größe, ist irgendwie fairer und auch wesentlich leichter für die Fänger zu dokumentieren, das Massband anlegen und mitfotorafieren zum Beispiel. Die Fänger wissen genau, dass sie am Ende des Jahres einen preis bekommen, deshalb melden sie die Fische in der Form. Die angesprochen Profilierung wirkt unter Umständen auch mit. Es wäre aber schon sehr geholfen wenn nur die Größe zählen würde denn dann wären die Angler nicht gezwungen die Fische abzuschlagen wenn sie die Fänge melden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PPS:
> Glückwunsch dem Fänger zum tollen Fisch!!


 

ganz meiner meinung


petri dem fänger


----------



## marlebianca (29. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Hallo,
ich finde,wenn jemand so grosse Fisch gefangen hat ,sollte man auch verwerten,oder zu den Leuten verteilen ,wenn nicht dann soll das Tier weiter leben!!
MfG.Marlebianca


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



Dart schrieb:


> ...müsstest du rigoros alle Postings der .... der C&C (Catch and Cook) Fraktionen löschen.


 
z.B. alle Kochrezepte !!!   

Petri Heil dem Fänger #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



> @Thomas
> der Fairness halber müsstest du rigoros alle Postings der C&R und der C&C (Catch and Cook) Fraktionen löschen.


Stimmt, wie im Raubfischfangthread....
Nämlich überall da, wos nicht zum Thema gehört.



> z.B. alle Kochrezepte !!!


Da z. B. würde es klar zum Thema gehören....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

c+r und c+c


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Jep zumal sie ja nichts ungesetzliches machen. Das Problem liegt aber auch an den Hitparaden, und den einzelnen Firmen die Preise aussetzen usw.....Der Fänger muss den Fisch bei einer Stelle wiegen lassen, das kann er aber nicht bewerkstelligen wenn der Fisch noch lebt. Das ist auch ein Grund, diese blöden Hitlisten gehören in meinen Augen abgeschafft bzw, andere Kriterien angesetzt, zumal ein im Frühjahr gefangener Hecht um etliches leichter ist als eiiner der im November dezember gefangen wird. Für mich persönlich zählt nicht das gewicht sondern nur die Größe, ist irgendwie fairer und auch wesentlich leichter für die Fänger zu dokumentieren, das Massband anlegen und mitfotorafieren zum Beispiel. Die Fänger wissen genau, dass sie am Ende des Jahres einen preis bekommen, deshalb melden sie die Fische in der Form. Die angesprochen Profilierung wirkt unter Umständen auch mit. Es wäre aber schon sehr geholfen wenn nur die Größe zählen würde denn dann wären die Angler nicht gezwungen die Fische abzuschlagen wenn sie die Fänge melden



Hi Rainer1962 - sehr guter Beitrag!! #6

@ Thomas9904 - du bist ja wirklich ein ganz lustiger Kerl.... |uhoh:


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (30. April 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Erstmal Glückwunsch mien persönlicher Rekord liegt gerade mal bei 1,10 meter lang und 22,3 Pfund schwer .Zum Gerät hast du einen richtige Wallerrute Benutzt oder eine andere starke Rute ?? nochmal glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leif (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

http://www.blinker.de/default1.php

Quelle: www.blinker.de


156 Pfund 300 Gramm – mit diesem Riesenwels aus dem Rhein bei Speyer belegt Detlef Siering aus Balzfeld zur Zeit den ersten Platz der BLINKER-Hitparade. Am 17. April hatte er zusammen mit zwei anderen Anglern der Wallerguides Balzfeld (WGB) an der Einmündung zu einem stillgelegten Werftgelände einen toten Brassen an der Bojenmontage angeboten.

Dann läutete das Bissanzeigerglöckchen nur ganz kurz. Strömung oder Fisch? Um Sicherheit zu erlangen, setzte Angler Siering den Anhieb —  und dann ging die Post ab. Im Drill zog der gewaltige Wels 20 Meter Schnur gegen den Widerstand der fest eingestellten Bremse von der Penn-Rolle, bevor Siering ins bereitstehende Motorboot klettern konnte. Dort wurden weitere 40 Minuten hart, gedrillt, bis Matthias Brand, ebenfalls ein Mitglied der WGB den  212 Zentimeter langen Fisch per Wallergriff unter Mithilfe des Fängers ins Boot wuchten konnte.

Doch wie Detlef Siering dem BLINKER am Telefon mitteilte, gibt es noch weitaus größere Waller im Rhein. Nach diesem Fang er nun bemüht, den absoluten Welsrekord der Hitparade von 164 Pfund aus dem Jahr 2000 zu knacken. Dass er auf dem richtigen Weg ist, zeigt sein aktueller Fang. 


Hallo,

hier steht einiges zum Fang.
Zum Beispiel das er auf Brassen gebissen hatte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt aber auch an den Hitparaden, und den einzelnen Firmen die Preise aussetzen usw.....Der Fänger muss den Fisch bei einer Stelle wiegen lassen, das kann er aber nicht bewerkstelligen wenn der Fisch noch lebt. Das ist auch ein Grund, diese blöden Hitlisten gehören in meinen Augen abgeschafft bzw, andere Kriterien angesetzt, zumal ein im Frühjahr gefangener Hecht um etliches leichter ist als eiiner der im November dezember gefangen wird.


|good: 
Für mich zählt neben Gewicht und Länge/Größe eigentlich noch mehr  die Kraft und der Drill. Die lassen sich aber leider schwer dokumentieren. Für mich ist es aber der Faktor beim Fischfang, und wie andere im Forum auch schon mal schrieben: Lieber ein 90er Thrillfisch als ein 120er Kartoffelsack. Bei Karpfen ist es ja auch ganz extrem. Schade nur, daß sich das schlecht dokumentieren läßt, nur live anwesend im Drill bekommt man das richtig mit. Ein toller Fisch ist einer, der fit ist, der Power hat und der fightet. 
Und damit will ich auch sagen: Diese Fixierung auf besonders große Fische und die im Angelmedienraum herumgeisternde Aussage "Nur große Fische sind richtige Fische" finde ich ziemlich daneben, da sie den Spaß am Angeln mindern und meistens auf diesen berüchtigten Schwanzvergleich hinauslaufen. :g


----------



## otterfisch (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riesenwels aus dem Rhein gefangen (über 150 Pfund)*

Petri dem Fänger! Ich finde es super das es in unserem Land so fette Fische gibt.#6  Echt ein Hammer!

Noch was zum allseits beliebten Thema:


rainer1962 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt aber auch an den Hitparaden, und denen einzelnen Firmen die Preise aussetzen usw.....Der Fänger muss den Fisch bei einer Stelle wiegen lassen, das kann er aber nicht bewerkstelligen wenn der Fisch noch lebt. Das ist auch ein Grund, diese blöden Hitlisten gehören in meinen Augen abgeschafft



|good:

Hitparaden wofür Tiere getötet werden müssen gehen meiner Meinung nach gar nicht! 
Das ist auch ein Grund dafür warum wir Angler in der Öffentlichkeit ein problematisches Bild abgeben. Ich habe früher selber bei der Blinker Hitparade mitgemacht, im zarten Alter von 10 Jahren.
Die ca 3,5 kg Brasse schmeckte so fies, daß ich damals den Entschluss gefasst habe, alte Fische wieder schwimmen zu lassen, Urkunde hin oder her.
Allerdings hätte ich sie auch als Köderfisch für Wels benutzen können wie ich jetzt weiss.

@Thomas: Sorry, mir ist beim Lesen grade aufgefallen daß ich mich auch von der C-R bzw. C-C Thematik habe catchen lassen. Man geht das schnell...!  Release meine Worte gerne im entsprechenden Forum wenn nötig. #6

-


----------

